# New 312Bh, Almost Bought Sprinter



## andy0525 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi first post here, just bought our 2013 312bh, was torn between sprinter and outback for 2 weeks, finally bit the bullet and bought the outback. Pulling with silverado 1500 max tow 6.2l.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your 312, we love ours!! Welcome to Outbackers.com, are you new to camping or seasoned veterans?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

andy0525,
Congrats on you new TT. Welcome to Outbackers!
crunchman


----------



## andy0525 (Jul 28, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> Congratulations on your 312, we love ours!! Welcome to Outbackers.com, are you new to camping or seasoned veterans?


We have been camping for around a year, we had a passport 2910, with kids, it was a bit cramped, so we upgraded. Cant wait to use the unit. Thanks


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Very similar trailers, either way, you can't go wrong.

Really, they are made 50 yards from each other......

Saved yourself about 800 lbs of weight though.


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

We absolutely love our 312. Everything about it works great. I hope you and your family have as good a time with yours as we do ours!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Enjoy the new TT. We love ours!


----------



## andy0525 (Jul 28, 2012)

huntr70 said:


> Very similar trailers, either way, you can't go wrong.
> 
> Really, they are made 50 yards from each other......
> 
> Saved yourself about 800 lbs of weight though.


The weight was the determining factor, my truck is good for either
Trailer, but we have some long trips planned so the lighter the better.


----------

